# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  نامرئی‌سازی اجسام برابر امواج صوتی

## khatereh 2

محققان آمریکایی روش جدیدی برای خم کردن و تغییر مسیر امواج صوتی در طول مسیر ثابت ابداع کرده‌اند که می تواند برای پنهان‌سازی اشیاء در برابر سیستم‌های تشخیص سونار مورد استفاده قرار گیرد.
در این روش از یک بطری آکوستیک – ساختار سه‌بعدی ساخته شده از امواج آکوستیک فشار بالا – برای کنترل صوت استفاده می‌شود.«جیانگ ژانگ»، محقق ارشد این مطالعه در آزمایشگاه ملی لارونس لیورمول تأکید کرد: این روش، درجه آزادی جدیدی برای کنترل جریان انرژی آکوستیک ارائه می‌کند.تغییر مسیر دادن امواج صوتی در اطراف یک جسم و بازیابی آنها در شکل اصلی، از کاربردهای مهم بطری آکوستیک در صنایع محسوب می‌شود که باعث نامرئی شدن اشیاء در مقابل سیستم‌های تشخیص سونار می‌شود.این روش برای توسعه سیستم‌های تصویربرداری با وضوح بسیار بالا، خم کردن امواج برای پنهان کردن اشیاء، دسترسی به اشیاء پنهان در پشت موانع مانند فراصوت درمانی از طریق واسطه‌های همگن کاربرد دارد.بطری آکوستیک همچنین در شناوری آکوستیک، جایی که از امواج صوتی برای بلند کردن اشیائی مانند ذرات، میکروارگانیسم‌ها و قطرات آب استفاده می‌شود، کاربرد خواهد داشت.

----------

